# How many eggs before setting?



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

My Silkie hen has 16 eggs in her nest, but is not laying yet. Well, I say sixteen from one hen. I only have one nest for two hens (that are old enough to lay). 

Anyway, how long (or how many eggs should be laid) should it take before they start setting on the eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its hormone driven. They could lay as few as six and go broody or lay dozens and then go broody or never go broody.

For the Silkie, once she begins laying it could be as little as six eggs. For your other breeds, who knows if they still have the hormones that drive broodiness.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, Robin. 

I just didn't want the eggs to go off, or stale, or whatever they may do over time? I have a 300 egg incubator I could bring them and put them in, here at the house. A bit much for 16 eggs. But, much better than letting them go to waste. 

I was just wondering if there was a time when I should maybe make the decision and do just that - take the eggs from the nest and bring them here to the incubator.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Considering your temps there the eggs might be self incubating. Once temps get over 90 they can start. 

It would probably be best to collect them and store them some where cooler to keep them fresher.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

How old is your silkie? You said she isn't laying yet? My silkie with a 2 week old hatch was born in July, started laying Valentine's day and went broody on Mother's day. Most have said theirs didn't go broody until they were a yr. Hope that helps!


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry. I have six (6) hens that are a bit over 3 months. I have two (2) hens that are laying already. I have four hens with each rooster. Both hens that are laying, are currently with the same rooster.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Silkies are about 7-8 months old when they start laying and most don't go broody until they are around a yr old. With other breeds, it really depends on their breeding. I have 4 right now (2 with chicks and 2 setting) One silkie, one barred rock, one wheaten Ameraucana and one "mutt" They are all almost a yr old but my Amer, who is 2 and this is her second time around. Does that help more?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I raised Silkies for years. When they begin to lay and when they go broody is as wide ranging as their colors. I've got one who didn't lay until she was 8 months, laid four eggs and went broody. I've had them begin laying at six months and go broody at 7. I've had them not go broody for a year. Trying to nail down a time table for when a Silkie is going to go broody is a waste of effort. They go lay when they lay and they go broody when they go broody. And some never do either.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

back2simplelife said:


> Silkies are about 7-8 months old when they start laying and most don't go broody until they are around a yr old. With other breeds, it really depends on their breeding. I have 4 right now (2 with chicks and 2 setting) One silkie, one barred rock, one wheaten Ameraucana and one "mutt" They are all almost a yr old but my Amer, who is 2 and this is her second time around. Does that help more?


Unfortunately, I think so. I think it is helping me to believe these eggs are going to be wasted if I don't incubate them myself. I know the hens (the two that are laying) are NOT 1 year old.

Image #1: One of my Silkie Roosters with two of his four hens.
Image #2: My other Silkie Rooster with his four hens (2 black, 2 white).


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

robin416 said:


> I raised Silkies for years. When they begin to lay and when they go broody is as wide ranging as their colors. I've got one who didn't lay until she was 8 months, laid four eggs and went broody. I've had them begin laying at six months and go broody at 7. I've had them not go broody for a year. Trying to nail down a time table for when a Silkie is going to go broody is a waste of effort. They go lay when they lay and they go broody when they go broody. And some never do either.


Thanks. Well, I guess time will tell, here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chans_Farm said:


> Thanks. Well, I guess time will tell, here.


That's really all you can do. Its up to each individual bird when they mature enough to begin the process. Silkies are slow to mature compared to some of the more common breeds and are really late bloomers. But not all of them are that way.

So, its a guessing game. Are you sure she isn't laying yet? If you're wondering about it and want an answer put two or three drops of food coloring in her vent. It will transfer to the egg and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I may be misunderstanding some terms here. She - maybe both adult hens are laying the eggs. Neither one is setting? on them yet. I mean, to incubate them. 

Sorry. Is there a page with "Chicken Vocabulary" on it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which words are you confused about. When we've been doing this for so long we toss stuff out there that is common to us and forget it might not make sense to someone new. And there probably is a chicken vocabulary listing some where, I just don't know there is one here or not.

Run this through again, you have three hens, right? Two are laying, the Silkie is not, right? Could be I've misunderstood something you said.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't refrigerate my eggs anymore.. (I was doing one dozen out, one dozen in the fridge but don't anymore) and treat them all as if I was going to incubate them. I keep dates on them, so I know how old they are.. then, it's out with the old and in with the new. We have had 5 broodies since April so I try to be prepared now.. Instead of leaving them there, try getting some golf balls or plastic eggs then take the eggs and keep a dozen handy.. just in case! Here in Texas, I am afraid to leave mine for very long as I think they have some "come eat me" voices that call to all the rat snakes!


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay. Thanks for your patience. 

I have:

2 roosters
8 hens

4 hens are with each rooster. 
6 of the hens are not old enough to lay eggs yet. 
2 of the hens are old enough to lay eggs, and are doing so now. In fact, we are over 28 eggs, between those two hens. 
I think one has started, last night in fact, setting on her clutch of eggs. 
The other hen, however, is not. She doesn't seem - broody? So, one of the hens is doing the right thing. The other one, it seems, has not started setting on her clutch.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Chans_Farm said:


> Okay. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


Give her a few more days to see. Good luck!


----------

